# new decoy trailers



## honkhunter55 (May 21, 2009)

just ran across these today...

http://www.muddydogoutdoors.com/trailer


----------



## Bullock (Feb 7, 2009)

Wish they would have come out with these before I bought my new Wells Cargo 8x20!


----------



## honkhunter55 (May 21, 2009)

yes they look pretty sweet...wonder what the price tag is? anybody know


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

They look way to heavy


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They are light for there size.... 2,700 lbs for a 20 foot enclosed is light


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Always thought someone might be able to make a coin or two customizing trailers for waterfowlers. But, once the products get seen most handy waterfowlers will just make their own. I'd like to see the price on those trailers.


----------

